# Interest group forums > Food Industry Forum >  Food for all!

## Brett Nortje

This is harder to organize than other things. this is not money so we need to actually generate it. if we were to observe the homelands, we will find that everyone here has food except for those without land. the cheapest but slowest solution to this is to take the rubbish from the food stuffs of those with land and give it to the people that have no food as compost or whatever you call it.

Or, we could take the excess from the established commercial farms and give to them before it spoils. this will take very little effort. we could make this more formal with paperwork or something, like an election where the people get their thumbs inked? the state could buy a lot of food with a inkling of the revenue.

----------


## wynn

The reality is that in the homelands most people don't grow very much, they wait for the grants to come in every month.

----------


## Justloadit

Which creates it own problem. Why should I work, if I can get a state grant.

Up north, most people become entrepreneurial or they die, as no one really cares. It is not a good thing, but that is nature.

----------


## Brett Nortje

How about the shops all gather together, in the name of charity, and buy in super bulk, allowing them to spread the produce around without adding to their costs? this would work if the owners were not so greedy - we need them to be charitable, without loss to themselves, instead of being scrooges.

----------


## HR Solutions

> How about the shops all gather together, in the name of charity, and buy in super bulk, allowing them to spread the produce around without adding to their costs? this would work if the owners were not so greedy - we need them to be charitable, without loss to themselves, instead of being scrooges.


Why don't YOU start up a business and YOU do it ?????

----------

roryf (05-Feb-15)

----------


## Chrisjan B

> Why don't YOU start up a business and YOU do it ?????


Wonder ek ook mos....

----------


## Dave A

> this would work if the owners were not so greedy


Could you please define a reasonable amount of greed - knowing what the reasonable limit is would be really helpful.

----------


## wynn

Interesting article in today's 'Daily Maverick' on the predictions of Bill and Melinda Gates
http://www.dailymaverick.co.za/opini.../#.VMC1l46iRj4

The most interesting is in the comments section by johnbpatson. which echo's my earlier comment better than I could put it.


"It is hard to be critical of people who have spent so much of their own money on disease research, especially malaria, and charitable work. Thank you above all, for setting an example.
But, in order for objective one to be reached in Africa, the work will have to be done by NGOs like some of those you run and others you sponsor because governments will not do it. Does this matter? I am afraid it does, because even the Gates's billions are not limitless, and without government involvement the work will not be sustained.
The same argument holds for objective two -- certainly most of Africa can feed its-self, especially if modern farming methods and techniques are used, but it will not do so till governments make doing so a priority. At the moment, I am afraid to say, the World Food Programme, Ofxam, and others mean food self-sufficency is not an African government priority -- hardly anyone starves in Africa anymore thanks to the rest of the world.
I hope you are right about objectives three and four. One bit you did not mention is that as more people have reliable bank accounts, they enter the tax registers, often for the first time ever. Which is a good thing if they have good governments.
So I hope the brains which managed to design the operating system running most computers in the world, applies them selves to the relatively simple task of good governance. Here is counting on you two!
PS after you have done that possibly working with the Pope on population control would be a good thing..."

----------


## Justloadit

> PS after you have done that possibly working with the Pope on population control would be a good thing..."


I think the pope has already said something about this

Pope Francis told reporters that Catholics don't have to be 'like rabbits'

----------

wynn (23-Jan-15)

----------


## Brett Nortje

> Could you please define a reasonable amount of greed - knowing what the reasonable limit is would be really helpful.


The state could decide.

----------


## Justloadit

> The state could decide.


Hahahahahahahahahahahaha, with the integrity of our local leaders, this will amount to what?

----------


## Brett Nortje

> Hahahahahahahahahahahaha, with the integrity of our local leaders, this will amount to what?


They are after votes, so will make sure people get their share.

----------


## Chack

This has already been said more than once.

----------


## ythewait

If someone cannot afford food they go hungry and food is our basic need and anyone can't live without food. Food for humans is mostly made through farming or gardening.Food is what people and animals eat to survive . Food usually comes from animals or plants .
Vegetables.
Fruits.
Grains, Beans and Nuts.
Meat and Poultry.

----------


## sherinemuasher

Giving before they spoil is not an option for businesses. So many of them would rather let food waste than give them away for free. There is a way however. Arrange an agreement with the supermarket or the farms to sell their yields on discount before expiry date so an organization, with the help of donations, can buy them then distribute to those who cant afford it. These businesses wont do it for charity.

----------

